# Zum Feierabend



## Vera44 (22. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Meine Freitagmittagbeschäftigung........
Laminatverlegen, ein bißchen wild aber schön....... oder? Als ich fertig war gabs ein Gläschen Roten.....2


----------



## Bambus Mami (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Liebe Vera,

toll, was Du alles kannst. Sehr schön geworden! 
Ein sehr gelungenes Foto!
Wo hattest Du denn das Model her? 

Bis bald,
Kristin


----------



## Vera44 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Hallo Christin!

Danke... nach dem Modell frag lieber nicht...


----------



## grünerdaumen (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Sieht gut aus, doch! Hast du das zum ersten Mal gemacht? Damit hast du mich auf jeden Fall an meine Baustelle zu Hause erinnert, die ich schon etwas länger vor mir herschiebe!:-( Seit geraumer Zeit nehme ich mir Gleiches vor, aber da wir Nachwuchs bekommen haben, waren erstmal andere Investitionen, wie z.B. der Kauf von Babykleidung, nötig. Toll war, dass wir über so eine Rabattaktion hier einiges an Geld sparen konnten! Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch nächsten Monat mit dem Laminieren und dann werde ich das Ergebnis auch gerne mal posten!


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Prost


----------



## Koipaar (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Hallo Vera,

gut verlegt. Letztes Jahr haben wir Laminat bei uns im Schlafzimmer verlegt, nächstes Jahr ist das Büro fällig. Ich verstehe das Foto so, dass du dich damit für weitere Laminatverlegearbeiten bewerben willst, tolle Ideetoll. Den endgültigen Termin sagen wir dir dann noch damit du dich darauf einrichten kannst

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Vera44 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zum Feierabend*

Hallo!

Schöne Anworten... Danke!

@Christoph, was war auch das Schlafzimmer:smoki


----------

